# Furniture Store Suggestions?



## After_Shock (Sep 16, 2012)

After a few pointers for decent furniture stores in Dubai, been to ikea and home centre in MOE plus the others near home centre.

Any other good suggestions for sensibly priced furniture before I start buying bits and pieces?

Also any places recommended for outdoor furniture/living? Someone mentioned dubai garden centre near MOE but not had a chance to look in yet.

Cheers in advance!


----------



## claredoc (Aug 24, 2011)

Outdoor furniture = dragon mart!!!!! Garden centre is waaaayyyy over priced


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

I think Homes R Us has decent quality stuff for good prices, you may want to see if they have a sale coming up. I think better quality than Home Center at about the same price


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Check out Marina Exotic home interiors


----------



## After_Shock (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks for the replies all are noted and will have a look in!

Marina exotic do have some nice stuff but a bit more than im wanting to spend at present as just got to the country, next year maybes!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

There's also PAN Emirates in the Barsha area, might be worth looking at...


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

saraswat said:


> There's also PAN Emirates in the Barsha area, might be worth looking at...


Bwaaahhaaahaa
No offence saraswat (and I know beauty is in the eye of the beholder etc etc) but Pan Emirates is like an explosion in a bad taste factory!
The upper level makes you want to vomit from over exposure to gold paint and lurid design uke:uke:

It IS totally worth the trip just to see how the other half wishes they lived...


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

wazza2222 said:


> Bwaaahhaaahaa
> No offence saraswat (and I know beauty is in the eye of the beholder etc etc) but Pan Emirates is like an explosion in a bad taste factory!
> The upper level makes you want to vomit from over exposure to gold paint and lurid design uke:uke:
> 
> It IS totally worth the trip just to see how the other half wishes they lived...


Wow, O.k. From their website, it seems like they have some pretty nifty stuff, and its pretty popular from what I hear, but then again that's some of my friend's recommendations.. i'll take your word for it... 

P.S: What other half are you referring to.. I didn't get that remark lol ...


----------



## skymommy (Jan 6, 2012)

Try Safita furniture behind the Pepsi factory. Beautiful real wood furniture at a great price. You can have the furniture done in any stain you wish. Also pottery barn in Mirdiff has a clearance section in the back of the store that often holds amazing discounts.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

After_Shock said:


> Any other good suggestions for sensibly priced furniture before I start buying bits and pieces?
> 
> Also any places recommended for outdoor furniture/living?


Hello After_Shock,

You could try Ace Hardware for outdoor furniture and Crate & Barrel for indoor/outdoor.


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

saraswat said:


> Wow, O.k. From their website, it seems like they have some pretty nifty stuff, and its pretty popular from what I hear, but then again that's some of my friend's recommendations.. i'll take your word for it...
> 
> P.S: What other half are you referring to.. I didn't get that remark lol ...


Sorry, I meant the other 10%... (the people we don't want to offend)


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

wazza2222 said:


> Sorry, I meant the other 10%... (the people we don't want to offend)


Ahh ... i get it .. lol's indeed...


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

It all depends how far you are willing to go, and what type of furniture you are looking for.

There are a couple of warehouses in Al Quoz that stock furniture that will range from the horrific nick nak to reasonably nice, depending on your taste and level of expectation.

There is also not too far from the MoE a Pinky's outlet, where you can get a good idea of the type of furniture these guys will produce.

You can then go one step further, and find their (much) bigger places in Sharjah, they'll deliver anywhere in the UAE without hassle (well, no more hassle then other deliveries in these parts  )


----------

